# The Results are IN!!!!!



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

unit GC - private (Lenawee county)
first fall hunt. looking forward to scoring the double this year (spring/fall)


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2005 Fall Turkey Drawing.*


STATEWIDE HUNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 









OK just kidding ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AREA Q


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Saginaw county birds here I come, one less to eat all my corn I put out for the deer.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

I was also successful for area HA (Newaygo County) - Private Land!


It will be my first time turkey hunting which I plan to do while I am bowhunting for my first time. :bouncy: :woohoo1: 

Turkey or deer, you better be careful if you come within bow range :lol:

I'll have two anterless licenses, my combo tag, and a turkey license! Should I get a small game as well just to round it out?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Unit L (Private Land), I just ate the last of the spring gobbler meat last weekend. The freezer needs some more.  Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Dave49749 (Mar 31, 2005)

Success area J! I cant wait its killing me


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

success! watch out smokey grey cause here i come. been watching a couple greys the past 2 years behind the house.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Good to go for Barry co.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

I got one also


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Successful, Unit GC, after getting skunked in 2002, 2003, and 2004.

One of my guests got one too. Hens only on my place.


----------



## 1919-jimmmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Success!!!! Unit J, hope I have better luck this year.

1919-Jimmmer


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll be unit Q as well this year


----------

